
Hacker News Should be open sourced - jjman
I am the only one who thinks that as much as possible Hacker News website source code should be published as an open source?
======
daveloyall
Previously:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22news.arc%22&sort=byPopulari...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22news.arc%22&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
cocktailpeanuts
Open sourcing the ranking algorithm to the readers of "Hacker" news obviously
won't end well.

~~~
jjman
I think the latest version of the algorithm should be kept secret. But the
older versions should be open sourced.

------
Mz
I think it is. Googling got me this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1390685](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1390685)

[https://github.com/wting/hackernews](https://github.com/wting/hackernews)

------
benologist
In principal absolutely, but Reddit is portable and python which is probably
significantly more useful in practice:

[https://github.com/reddit/reddit](https://github.com/reddit/reddit)

~~~
jjman
I think all options should be available to the public so they can choose which
platform suits best their end goals. And I believe Hacker news is simple and
yet functional.

------
J_Darnley
I thought it was. Isn't it called Arc?

~~~
daveloyall
Arc is a language. news.arc is an example program that ships with it. HN is a
deployment of that app, with non-open source changes.

~~~
J_Darnley
Thanks for the clarification.

